# Confirmation Photos Question



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

What are the best pictures to submit when asking for a confirmation critique? I know you ideally want the horse square but which shots give you the best overall picture of the horse?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

usually you want to have a front view of the legs and chest, rear end and side view. Sorry if this doesnt help much :S
oh yes and its best not to have it tooken on a hill type surface, better on flat ground


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a good link explaining.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/important-using-critique-section-please-read-7080/

Basically you want at minimum:
- Left side shot
- Right side shot
- Rear shot: Have the tail pulled to the side or braided and shoot straight on, not at a downward angle.
- Front shot: Make sure you shoot straight on, not at a downward angle.

** Make sure you have your horse squared up, on level ground, without any weeds and such around the hooves. 

Here are some examples. They aren't perfect but give you a pretty good idea.


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

1.beautiful markings
2. nice conformation and muscles


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, thanks Halter. I wasn't asking for a conformation critique of him. Just trying to give an idea of what kind of pics you want to show if you're asking for a critique. But it's always nice to hear good things about my boy.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*This is for basic standing critique, not riding or motion critiques.

**Horse*- You want the horse clean, trimmed and squared properly.

Make sure the horse is on level clean ground with good footing.

The tail should be braided and/or tied out of the way same with the mane. 

You don't want any tack on them (unless that is what you want critiqued) besides a well fitting halter and lead.

Take the pictures form straight on and square in the frame, in the middle of the horse and not angled in any way(or some parts will look out of proportion).

Make sure to not be too close or far away, there should be enough room in the picture for a little space or frame of space a few feet around the horse but not so far that you cannot see all details clearly.

Make sure the pictures are of adequate size and resolution so that the critiquer is not straining to see the horse.

Make sure there are no distractions like people or other horses in the picture.

-full front of horse

-front of front legs 

-full rear of horse 

-rear of rear legs

-left side shot 

-right side shot 

-shot from rear from tail to poll (and from poll to tail)

***Feet*- Shot at *ground level* on clean firm footing(cement, bricks, wood, hard dirt, ect. no gravel or grass because they cover the bottom of the hoof.)

You want the feet clean, no caked on mud or debris in the bottom and on the walls.

-pairs (front and back, shot at facing angle *not slanted any way*)

-individual of each foot (centered front and sides and straight above) 

-sole view of each foot

-view of heel to toe(helps determine leveling and bar problems) of each hoof






Kinda like this...

-all four squared up

* And remember critiquing is based on opinion. 

Do not argue, correct, or contradict another members observations. 

You might not like what every one has to say, after all this is personal opinion, don't take it too seriously and become angry or upset if you don't like what you are told.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Tiger, your boy is one of the nicer QH's I've seen in a long time  He's a very nicely balanced horse

To the OP, I don't have anything to add to what the other posters have; the main ones you really want are front, both sides, and a rear...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, Mom2pride! 

Honeysuga, that's an awesome description, but I'm confused about this one "shot from rear from tail to poll (and from poll to tail)". I may just be having a brain problem, but do you have an example pic?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think that Honey is saying two shots from above? Front to back and back to front. Correct me if I'm wrong Honeysuga!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so going to come steel him MN tigerstripes. To answer the question the photos MN posted are exactly what i would want to see when looking to buy a horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL Reining Girl, you can't have my boy. Or at least you have to stand in line of all the people who want to steal him. I think I might have to get him branded if this keeps up!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

So you can get a good view of the topline and spine, and also muscling over the hips, neck, and shoulder.

And yes, I probably should have put front to back and back to front(2 sep. pics)

Kinda like this one...


----------

